# Help with Identification



## testtube (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi all
I remember seeing an all black chichlid with white dots in my LFS.  I don't remember the name of the species :-? and need help finding it again. any help appreciated. 
Thanks
testtube


----------



## 02redz28 (Dec 21, 2012)

Well, you just described a whole handful or so fish off the top of my head. The most common of which would be Parachromis dovii, Paratilapia polleni or Altolamprologus calvus.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Don't forget juvenile _Tropheus duboisi_.

Never saw an all black _dovii_, though.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Or one of the Paratilapia species.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

A mollie with ich? :wink:


----------



## Wilson33 (Feb 19, 2008)

At the LFS in my area, they are Tropheus Duboisi.


----------



## greenterror66 (Jan 26, 2014)

At my local fish store here in NE Ohio, they have one. Seems like the same fish you described. Paratilapia Polleni. The price on it is $20.00. It's only about 1.5 inches. Nice fish but expensive for a little guy.


----------

